# Eating steak 2-3 times per day



## Livebig14 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys.  Just wondering if it would be beneficial to eat steak 2-3 times per day while on a heavy bulk.?  Yes I know its expensive but my current financial status allows me to afford it if I choose to.


----------



## sosc (Jul 18, 2011)

What nutrient(s) are you doing this for?

And are you taking anything out to balance
for its increased intake?


----------



## Halo (Jul 18, 2011)

I've eaten steak (flank is my favorite cut) 6 times a day and dropped fat like a big dog but maintained plenty of muscle.  All depends on what you're trying to get out of it.  I like to grill or broil it a little on the rare side so when I heat it up in the microwave it's perfect and not decimated.


----------



## minimal (Jul 18, 2011)

Red meat isn't all that healthy for you.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 18, 2011)

Check out my BBQ thread.  I eat it every chance I get.  I personally see no issue with it, especially since you are bulking, but I am no authority figure here.  

Since we are talking about steak, what is your poison?  Im a rib eye guy myself.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 18, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Check out my BBQ thread.  I eat it every chance I get.  I personally see no issue with it, especially since you are bulking, but I am no authority figure here.
> 
> Since we are talking about steak, what is your poison?  Im a rib eye guy myself.


I like strip steaks but ill eat any kind of steak anytime lol.  I checked out that thread as well made me hungry as fuck im grilling one up right now


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 18, 2011)

Halo said:


> I've eaten steak (flank is my favorite cut) 6 times a day and dropped fat like a big dog but maintained plenty of muscle.  All depends on what you're trying to get out of it.  I like to grill or broil it a little on the rare side so when I heat it up in the microwave it's perfect and not decimated.


well im not trying to maintain im trying to grow but im also on 600mg test and dbol right now but the dbol ends in one week


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 18, 2011)

sosc said:


> What nutrient(s) are you doing this for?
> 
> And are you taking anything out to balance
> for its increased intake?


Well im eating it for the protein and because I fuckin love steak lol.  I dont know what ya mean by balancing it out I still get my carbs in as well as healthy fats


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 18, 2011)

Keep that fiber intake up.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 18, 2011)

with any food variety is best......that being said, while cutting or bulking i'll try to save money and rotate my meat products every 3-5 days depending on how long i can go eating the same thing.....switching from lean red meats to tuna to chicken to pork loins (yes you can cut on pork too).....usually i get sick of whatever meat after the first 48-72 hours and fight to extend it....this works better for me....it's kinda like "meat cycling"....huh, i should write an article on this.....


----------



## suprfast (Jul 18, 2011)

Pork loin is pretty lean.  

What silent bob said though, fiber.  I eat greens but noticed I wasn't as regular with my Bbq world.  Added some fiber supps and I feel less bloated and "everything else is working its way put just fine now."  I do eat a lot of fiber filled foods, just felt like a little extra was needed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

2-3x Ed may be a little overkill. If you can afford it, throw in some game meat, venison, buffalo etc. I'm digging lean pork mince in my chilli ATM, but still mix it up with chicken, tuna or swordfish.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 18, 2011)

Mmmmmm, game meat.  Another good choice available at the market is lamb.  I love shoulder chops and racks...but who doesn't love a good rack


----------



## TwisT (Jul 18, 2011)

Or you could go on the captn diet, pure seamen from multiple men 4-6 times daily


----------



## suprfast (Jul 18, 2011)

Are we talking micronized jizz, isolate, or concentrate.  Concentrate makes me gassy and I fart cum bubbles.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 18, 2011)

wow, any chance to turn a thread gay and you guys succeeded again


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> 2-3x Ed may be a little overkill. If you can afford it, throw in some game meat, venison, buffalo etc. I'm digging lean pork mince in my chilli ATM, but still mix it up with chicken, tuna or swordfish.


yes im going to buy some buffalo this week never had it before


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Or you could go on the captn diet, pure seamen from multiple men 4-6 times daily


 ^


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 18, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> with any food variety is best......that being said, while cutting or bulking i'll try to save money and rotate my meat products every 3-5 days depending on how long i can go eating the same thing.....switching from lean red meats to tuna to chicken to pork loins (yes you can cut on pork too).....usually i get sick of whatever meat after the first 48-72 hours and fight to extend it....this works better for me....it's kinda like "meat cycling"....huh, i should write an article on this.....


sounds like a good method man


----------



## suprfast (Jul 18, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> yes im going to buy some buffalo this week never had it before



It's pretty lean.  Real easy to over cook.


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

If I were going to eat steak that often I would make sure you get cuts that have low fat percentage: Angus Sirloin, Filet Mignon


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Make sure it is leaner steaks like angus sirloin and filet


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Or you could go on the captn diet, pure seamen from multiple men 4-6 times daily


 


suprfast said:


> Are we talking micronized jizz, isolate, or concentrate. Concentrate makes me gassy and I fart cum bubbles.


 
Fuck the both you. In the arse. Broken glass and no lube.

I eat my own cum. It's the most anabolic substance since cheque drops . . . just ask Das Sloot


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck the both you. In the arse. Broken glass and no lube.
> 
> I eat my own cum. It's the most anabolic substance since cheque drops . . . just ask Das Sloot


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Angus Sirloin and filet are the way to go


----------



## SuperLift (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to eat a ribeye every morning but not anymore. It's just so expensive.


----------



## Swoleisback (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried buffalo once and over cooked it . So watch it .


----------



## ROID RANGER (Jul 22, 2011)

top sirloin or any steak with 8grams of fat or less per serving


----------



## jenniferd (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for discussion about the topic. I got really good information after reading this. this is really useful for me


----------



## BigMuffin (Jul 27, 2011)

There is better choices. Fish being #1 and Chicken #2. Red meat is good but in heavy doses bad for you. I personally love steak way more then anything else. Its up to you personally but I would say try it every other day.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 2, 2011)

buffalo bison or ostrich are good alternative choices


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> wow, any chance to turn a thread gay and *you guys succeeded again*



You call that _succeeding_, irish? 

I look at you askance, good sir! Askance, I say!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 2, 2011)

smaj210 said:


> buffalo bison or *ostrich *are good alternative choices








*You is going to HELL!*​


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 2, 2011)

they are very lean and low in  cholesterol, an ostrich egg is about the same as 22 hens eggs


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 2, 2011)

top round is a great choice to keep the fat at bay. I do find myself eating steak a few times a day, as I like to grill a few pounds of meat at once and let it last me a day or two. But you shouldn't overdo it. Gear will do a number on your cholesterol as it is, and too much beef will do the same.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 2, 2011)

I eat steak like it's going out of style!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> ...Gear will do a number on your cholesterol as it is, _and too much beef will do the same_.



Our bodies already make all the cholesterol we need. Eating too much beef will spike it. Especially on a cycle. This wont sound good to your ears but imo to combat it eat a shit load of raw oats everyday.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 2, 2011)

I eat beef like there is no tomorrow, as state in my sig.  I went in for blood work as a baseline in case I decide on gear and my LDL was low and HDL high.  Not sure if im buying the cholesterol argument.  At least its not the case for me.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

suprfast said:


> I eat beef like there is no tomorrow, as state in my sig.  I went in for blood work as a baseline in case I decide on gear and my LDL was low and HDL high.  Not sure if im buying the cholesterol argument.  At least its not the case for me.



but youre taking your fiber supps and do eat some dark greens when you can so I believe thats what helped to keep it low.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 3, 2011)

Very true.  Unlike Brock lesnar and his 100% pure meat diet and ass cancer.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 3, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Very true.  Unlike Brock lesnar and his 100% pure meat diet and ass cancer.



HA! Red Meat and dairy has been linked to many cancers, Heart disease, strokes and others. Dairy has been linked to breast cancer in women.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 3, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> HA! Red Meat and dairy has been linked to many cancers, Heart disease, strokes and others. Dairy has been linked to breast cancer in women.



Im wondering if consumption of these meats plus regular exercise will yield the same health issues then.  I troll a few BBQ forums and its filled with a bunch of 350+lb midwestern inbreds that post a memorial service once a week for a different cousin Paul(pronounced PA).


----------



## squigader (Aug 3, 2011)

Just make sure you get one of the leaner cuts. And I wouldn't suggest more than twice a day. Chicken breasts are just as effective with some creatine


----------



## suprfast (Aug 3, 2011)

squigader said:


> Just make sure you get one of the leaner cuts. And I wouldn't suggest more than twice a day. Chicken breasts are just as effective with some creatine



Do we sprinkle the creatine on the chicken breasts?


----------



## chold (Aug 3, 2011)

I sprinkle creatine on everything; use it as a salt substitute


----------



## lemon_ (Aug 4, 2011)

the whole "red meat leads to cancer" is a weird study. what red meat are we talking about? It's not the same, in most of the studies I read burgers, hotdogs, sausages...
What about lean non processed red meat, is there any study about this?


----------



## leestacy38 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love steak but I am not eating it 3times a day even if I can afford it.  I love to have a balance diet.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 5, 2011)

If I could stomach eating it three times a day I would.  Just like everything else, I might be able to do 2-3 times before I just need a change.  I have a hard time gulping down my shake in the morning because it gets old, and fast.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 5, 2011)

suprfast said:


> If I could stomach eating it three times a day I would.  Just like everything else, I might be able to do 2-3 times before I just need a change.  I have a hard time gulping down my shake in the morning because it gets old, and fast.



Too much of anything is not good. And yeah after awhile it'll get boring.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys.  Just wondering if it would be beneficial to eat steak 2-3 times per day while on a heavy bulk.?  Yes I know its expensive but *my current financial status allows me to afford it* if I choose to.



Really? Need a room-mate? And the answer is yes. I'd eat steak every meal if I could!


----------

